# mac schrift zu PC Schrift?



## Christoph (28. Mai 2002)

hi leute..

mal ne frage! kann ich eine MAC schrift auf einem PC zu einer PC-Schrift konvertieren?? welches Tool wäre da am besten geeignet???

cu hochi


----------



## paraphan (28. Mai 2002)

dein zauberwerkzeug heisst Metamorphosis. das ist aber glaub ich nicht gratis...
falls du den fontographer hast: damit geht's auch.

sonst guck mal hier


----------

